# Rocamadour, ....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

anyone been?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Is it just outside Yorkshire?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just a little John,...more on the Dordogne side of Yorkshire :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

In that case I haven't actually been there. But I did pass close by on the N20. :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*Roccamawhatsit*

Went there on a cycling holiday before we became motorhomers about 3 years ago. Well worth a visit, also not far away is St Cirq Lapopie (not sure of spelling!). Great medieval village overlooking river said to be prettiest village in France. I also remember decent looking campsite right next to river below.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

That's the area we're headed for in September, MandyandDave. Might bump into you (not literally, I hope!)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> anyone been?


Been many many years ago. Would like to again. Was well worth a visit. 
So long ago think we were tenters then.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hoping to visit there next week, calling in at Sarlat too, it does look really pretty!

Mandy


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Rocamadour*

We went two years ago and stayed on the camp site just above the village, we wished we had wild camped at the foot of the hill, the hill and church are illuminated at night ( we thought evening was the best time to walk around out of the heat of the day) and it would have been a beautiful view out of the van window.
If you have time Padirac is not far away, the caves are a nice way to cool down!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Mandy & Dave,

We were in Rocamadour on the 30 June. Scenery is stunning

We stayed at Camping Natural, €8.80 per night, it's a 25 minute walk into town.

Don't attempt to go into the old town with your van, we only just made it in the Timberland.

It gets very crowded so go early in the morning. We stayed on site for the night and made an early start next morning before the coaches started to arrive.

Get back to me if you want any more info.

Got some good pics, I'll try and post them tomorrow.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Love to see the pics Don,.we intend to use the scooter to 'commute' into Town,
It's difficult to find decent images on the web, we understand how busy it is this time of year (penalties for having school age kids I'm afraid  ) however the scenery, the river, the town, the caves, all have to much appeal  

Regards M&D  

PS thanx for the 'van warning!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

May see you around somewhere then as we now have to go inAugust as George was unable to drive or travel abroad when we were originally booked to go in June/july. We have a Timberland now . At least we have accomodationand dont have to get a campsite.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Dog and i spent a week this Spring in the area.

We stayed at Beaulieu sur Dordogne.A Truly pretty town with an English shop and book exchange.

We stayed at www.camping-des-iles.net (3mtr height restriction at entrance)
10 euros for dog and i in April.

Interesting and much to see.

Nick


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> Dog and i spent a week this Spring in the area.
> 
> We stayed at Beaulieu sur Dordogne.A Truly pretty town with an English shop and book exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

M & D,

I've posted some pics of Rocamaduor in members motorhomes.

Enjoy your trip, hope the weather stays fine.

Safe travelling

Don

I'm not sure if I got the pics right place. I'm now off to install my broadband so anything could happen.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Motorhomer

The entrance to Camping des Iles is over a bridge and one of those Perigordean houses with a balcony sits by the riverside.
I remember the height restriction at 3mtrs.The dog ducked as we went under.

Anyway im sure a Timberland can do what a Nuevo (2.78high) can.

Nick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi M&D,

Have you gone yet?

If you have - see u when u get back (!)

If you haven't heres some info,

We have visited several times and stayed there earlier in the year, absolutely magical place, on both accasions we stayed at Le relais du campeur which is located at L'Hosptalet on the hill overlooking the Roc and reasonably priced http://www.relais-du-campeur.com/ from the site it's a short walk down the (very!) steep hill to Rocamadour.

Whilst exploring the area we also found an 'aire de stationement' at the top of the hill. Free parking but no facilities. To get there, take the D673 out of L'Hospitalet and then turn left onto the D200, this takes you to the car/coach park at the top of the Roc. Follow the signs for Accensuir (lift to the bottom) and the motorhome park is behind there.

Have a great one.

pete.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Not been there in a Motor home so no tips on routes I'm afraid.

A really beautiful area quite breathtaking all round there the view on the way out of Rocamadour is a miniature Grand Canyon.

Sarlat is lovely and the Dordogne flows swiftly and has a rock base!

I would love to go back there its real France!

John 8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> Motorhomer
> 
> The entrance to Camping des Iles is over a bridge and one of those Perigordean houses with a balcony sits by the riverside.
> I remember the height restriction at 3mtrs.The dog ducked as we went under.
> ...


Thanks for the info Nick. It must be 20 25 years since we were there & we were tent camping then. It looks a lovely site even if some of the trees look as if they hang a bit low.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Don

You said quote "Got some good pics, I'll try and post them tomorrow. Safe travelling Don "


I cant find these please could you post the link.


Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elizabeth

Try http://tinyurl.com/92z4r

Regards

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Elizabeth
> 
> Try http://tinyurl.com/92z4r
> 
> ...


Thanks Don I wiil go & have a look.

Elizabeth


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

I'ts a great place. Full of medieval history. Was and is a major stopping point on the pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostella in Spain. It's also famous for its Black Madonna. Also make sure not to miss the eagles and buzzards which they fly off the top of the cliffs. Huge birds with 6/8ft wingspans, awesome to see.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Elizabeth
> 
> Try http://tinyurl.com/92z4r
> 
> ...


Those photos brought back many happy memories from our visit all those years ago. I remember walking from one end to the other of that very narrow street. Can even remember where we parked the car. Wouldnt get the van in the space though. Did you take your van through that narrow street Don?

Motorhomer


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

*rocamadour*

Have just got back from travelling around France for 3 weeks (managed to clock up 3070 miles). Was in Rocamadour first week in August and must say that for the only time in our 3 week break - tempers between hubby and me started to get frayed.
On the evening we arrived there were two guys in the road on the hairpin bend entering the town acting as traffic patrol as Motorhomes Could not manoeuver the corner easily (found out later these guys were the Petit train drivers).  We parked up in a large car park where lots and lots of motorhomes were, I approached the local gendermarie who were present in the car park - how much it was to park here overnight I asked in my bestest pigeon french, only to be told that Motorhomes were strictly forbidden to park here and he was in the process of moving everybody on. (there were no signs saying this anywhere). On leaving the car park?field I notice most of the unoccupied motorhomes had parking tickets.
The gendarmerie directed up up to the chateau parking at L'hospital!! or what peejay correctly called it in a previous posting!!!
We again risked the hairpin and very low bridge (which because of our roofbox - had to drive in the middle of the road) and staying in the chateau parking. You can from here take a very nice but steep walk into the town or take a lift which runs inside the cliff down to the village.

Although it was a bit of a hectic arrival at the village it was worthwhile as the place is lovely. Would definitely go again but would stop at L'hospital! and not try to go further.


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

*Rocamadour*

To anyone who's going to Rocamador, the place is quite breathtaking, especially if you walk back up the saints way to L'hospitalet! However, if you are at L'hospitalet, DON'T miss La Ferree du Rail. You might get the impression that this is a model railway, but in fact it's the most amazing display of model making that you'l lever come across. I think its taken the owner more than twenty years to get it to the present state, Madame must be extremely understanding! You can't just wander in, performances (yes!) take place at set times. You sit on tiered seating which moves along as the display unfolds. Get your cameras & camcorders ready.

To anyone who hasn't visited this part of France, you're in for a treat. Sarlat is a very attractive mediaeval town, (if you're eating out, mind the drains, they're mediaeval as well!) with plenty of parking near the cemetary for motorhomes.

Must go and check my lottery ticket now, might then be able to take return trip to The Dordogne!!!!

Regards to all

Apothecary


----------

